# Fishing San Luis Pass on 5/4 or 5/5



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey , 

looking for someone with a yak that wants to surf fish for sharks/reds this coming weekend . I will supply the gas and bait and truck.. just need someone with a yak that wants to get some baits out. 

Shoot me a message if ya wanna go. 

Robert


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

i will probably be out there all weekend. i will be in a tan chevy with a green yak. if ya see me your more then welcome to stop by and join in! new to yaking baits out so any pointers are welcome!


----------



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

txrednecktx said:


> i will probably be out there all weekend. i will be in a tan chevy with a green yak. if ya see me your more then welcome to stop by and join in! new to yaking baits out so any pointers are welcome!


Sounds good Man, I will be in a White Tundra on Saturday .. Will be on lookout for your truck..


----------

